# Any experiences with Eonon Radios?



## ToplessinTexas (Mar 5, 2014)

I am considering the following for my 2003 E46 M3 Convertible, I have the business class CD radio, non touchscreen unit.

Eonon D5150 7 Inch Digital Touch Screen Car DVD Player With Built-in GPS For BMW E46 (Upgraded D5113) + Map Optional


----------



## DDutchman (Aug 26, 2012)

*Eonon-just Say No*



ToplessinTexas said:


> I am considering the following for my 2003 E46 M3 Convertible, I have the business class CD radio, non touchscreen unit.
> 
> Eonon D5150 7 Inch Digital Touch Screen Car DVD Player With Built-in GPS For BMW E46 (Upgraded D5113) + Map Optional


Can't speak to the D5150, but the D5124F I purchased for my 2005 X5 was junk for many reasons. You can find specifics elsewhere on this and other fora.

Spend the extra and buy something that works as advertised and has a large customer experience base and support. As far as I can tell every Eonon employee is located in China. They have no native English speakers who understand both the technology and American expectations of warranty and other support.


----------



## skj69nyc (May 25, 2011)

I second that, that is a piece of junk. The gps lags, Bluetooth suck radio has bad reception. Dont waste your money


----------



## EononCarDVD (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi ToplessinTexas, we won't say anything, but you can check our sponsored forum e46fanatics to see how hot is Eonon D5150/GM5150 there: :thumbup:
Install guide and review by our fans: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=1003890
General Talk about D5150: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=990340
GM5150 Talk: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=1021797
The 5th group buy of D5150/GM5150: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=1029478

Welcome to join the group buy there, cheers!


----------



## msmoran (Jul 17, 2015)

I own a D5150 unit. Here are my findings. The radio is useless with terrible reception. Not an issue for me however and not why I purchased the unit. The Bluetooth connection works really well. However, the onscreen interface was apparently designed by the least talented of the three little pigs as there is absolutely no o screen metadata displayed. 

The DVD/cd player also works well but it to suffers as far as the metadata is concerned. You will get a song list and Now Playing but no album artwork. The same is true for the iPod function. I have found the USB playback to be questionable as well. 

I cannot comment on the amp section as I installed a 5 channel amp, which supports all new speakers and a trunk mounted sub-woofer. The tone/ EQ settings are also limited on this unit but with the separate adjustments on the amp I have managed to get very respectable sound from the System...as a whole. The maps feature is also worthless to my needs as it only provides major points of interest...airport or stadium. I already know where the airport is located. I wanted it for finding home addresses for business meetings and that isn't supported. The Bluetooth function works with Google Maps however. 

I'd give the unit a 5 or 6 out of 10 rating. Additionally, I did initially have some rather unfavorable firmware issues and had to exchange the original unit under warranty. The most recent firmware is much more stable. 

So, if you can live with the Bluetooth, iPad or CD functions it is an acceptable choice. The steering wheel functions are rock solid as well and Bluetooth phone also works well. The other major issue for me was the factory look. It looks like it grew there. In closing, I generally listen to Bluetooth music from my iPhone, which can take the form of Pandora, Sirius, or my embedded music files from iTunes. All of these sources give good to great sound, again mostly due tot the entire setup and not the Eonon by itself. In closing, I am a closet audiophile and happen to be in the AV business for over 40 years. I know good sound and my old, tired and worn out stock drivers never approached good sound let alone great sound. The Bluetooth function is also a major safety factor as far as keeping your eyes/mind on driving and not having to have a phone I your hand/ear


----------

